# Milo On The Rise



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grain sorghums are doing very well.....now there is even more demand for food grade Milos.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/us-sorghum-sales-jump-to-19-year-high-on-china-demand-for-feed-blmg/

What is "food grade milos" ?

http://www.agweb.com/article/food-grade-sorghum-on-the-rise-at-kansas-elevators-associated-press/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Down here in Texas last season's Milo was hit hard by Sugar Cane Aphids.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

where I live here in central Pennsylvania I'm starting to see more and more grain sorghum being grown in the dairy business. We have not tried it yet but we're thinking about it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thing I like about Milo is that it does not take near the water to have a very successful crop.....and it just don't get too hot for it either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We have a lot of craft brewers in my area and they are looking for local malting quality grains of all kind. Especially gluten free like the sorghum and buckwheat. Im looking into it but there is a steep learning curve so many many test plots.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

While at Cargill we shipped an ocean of milo to Mexico. whatever we do with corn, they do with milo...sweetener, flour, industiral use, etc. Milo is also nice in that your input costs are drasticall lower: no tech fees, low seed cost, lower chemical and fertilizer costs. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

aawhite said:


> While at Cargill we shipped an ocean of milo to Mexico. whatever we do with corn, they do with milo...sweetener, flour, industiral use, etc. Milo is also nice in that your input costs are drasticall lower: no tech fees, low seed cost, lower chemical and fertilizer costs. Makes a big difference.


I believe 2015 is the year that Monsanto is coming out with RR Sorghum....could be 2016, but it could be handy here about treating giant green foxtail in milo here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

The sugar aphid is bad news. I baled some sorghum for a neighbor that was infected so bad 50% didn't even produce a head. It seemed like the silage varieties where affected worse than the grain varieties.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

RR would scare me. We have way too many foreign markets for milo that would likely disappear with RR milo. that would force segregation at elevators and a lot other complications. RR wheat would likely have the same issues.


----------

